# Programm um kleine Bilder zu einem großen zusammenzufügen



## ray2mi (1. März 2008)

Hallo

Also ihr kennt doch alle diese Bilder von irgendwas, die aus ganz vielen kleinen Bildern, Photos, bestehen und am Ende ein neues gesamtbild formen.


Da muss es ja ein Programm geben, das einen ein bischen unter die Arme greift. Kennt jemand ein Programm oder etwas ähnliches um sowas zu machen.

Danke schonmal
Ray


----------



## ink (1. März 2008)

Moin
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photo...um-aus-vielen-bildern-ein-bild-zu-machen.html

Gruss


----------

